# Need help Buying TV



## patkim (Mar 11, 2011)

I am a novice when it comes to this new range of TVs like LCD/LED / HDTV  etc
I wish to buy one, but provided it meets following
HDTV support
AV In  (I believe this is a standard now a days)

However in the beginning I wish to use it as a Monitor for my PC. 
PC Video Card has VGA out and I Guess DVI as well
Later I may use is as normal Tv.
Do these kind of TV systems come ready for PC VGA connectivity?

Also not too sure what could be the price range (reqt is not more than 22” size)
Any guidance on this would be gr8..Thx


----------



## Joker (Mar 17, 2011)

get this LG jazz atom - 22" or 26" depending on your choice.

but the only have hdmi port, i guess. u can use DVI to HDMI converter if u want.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 25, 2011)

decide the budget..  it may fall in 12 k to 20k,


----------



## patkim (Apr 6, 2011)

Also I notice variation of approx 4 K prize between various brands. Samung/Sony/LG are higher while Sansui/Videocon etc are lower priced. What would make this prize difference?


----------



## Forster2spear (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey patkim if you want to use TV first for your PC then I will suggest you to use LG or Samsung but dont deal with sony because the Sony's reviews are not good for your purpose, so LG is best option in your budget.


----------



## Hortson (Apr 28, 2011)

If you want to buy a tv of lcd/led/hdtv so here is a site named couponmega.org/ which gives you a big discount by coupon codes.


Toshiba Coupons Code - Toshiba Promo Code ( Toshiba Laptop Deals ) |


----------

